# Tia V15 wirft seine Schatten vorraus (SPS Messe)



## mnuesser (25 Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war eigentlich nur auf der Suche danach, warum mir bei der Veröffentlichung von Tia V14SP1
durchgegangen ist, dass seid dem der Smartserver keine Lizenz mehr braucht. Dazu stöberte ich etwas auf der 
Siemens Seite, und fand die Ankündigungen zur SPS Messe. Dort werden nun zaghaft die ersten V15 Änderungen
gepostet. In diesem Fall, die Änderung bei der Safety V15...

Aber ich möchte hier nicht zu sehr Spoilern, schaut einfach selber:
Bei Interesse könnte man ja hier mal die bekanntgewordenen Daten zusammentragen.

https://www.siemens.com/global/de/home/unternehmen/messen-events/sps-ipc-drives.html

gruss Markus


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Oktober 2017)

Hier steht etwas mehr:

https://www.siemens.com/press/de/pr...]=Corp&content[]=DF&content[]=PD&content[]=EM



> Auf der SPS IPC Drives präsentiert Siemens zudem die neue Version 15 des  TIA Portals, welche die Effizienz im Engineering – etwa durch eine  vereinfachte Robotik-Integration – weiter erhöht. Durch die virtuelle  Inbetriebnahme mit PLCSIM Advanced und der Version 12 der Software NX  MCD lassen sich komplette Maschinen hinsichtlich Funktionen und  Performance virtuell testen und optimieren – und so ihre  Entwicklungszeit deutlich verkürzen...................


----------



## Ralle (25 Oktober 2017)

Oh nein, dann geht das Theater wieder von vorne los, jedes Jahr soll das nun so gehen???
Und die alten Versionen muß man immer vorhalten und weiter pflegen, will man nicht das Risiko eines Umstieges auf einer laufenden Anlage eingehen. (Wenn es denn überhaupt geht, wegen "alter" Hardware.)
Vielleicht sollte man neue Versionen von Siemens einfach so lange ignorieren, bis die alten Versionen erst einmal zufriedenstellend laufen. Also gegen unendlich. ;-)
Und selbst dann, das erhöht den Steßlevel bei uns doch so langsam ins Unerträgliche!


----------



## mnuesser (25 Oktober 2017)

Zumindest kann man die Versionen parallel installieren 
Stell dir mal vor, du müsstest auch noch pro Tia Version eine neue VM aufsetzen...

Wobei ich mit Tia V14 SP1 schon ziemlich zufrieden bin, wenn da nicht die fehlende Netzwerkliste wäre 

Aber das gehört alles nicht hier her...
Freu dich doch, dass du für den Software Update Vertrag wenigstens was geliefert bekommst...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Oktober 2017)

Ja, dass habe ich auch noch nicht so ganz verstanden, warum eine Version mal nicht über längere Zeit überarbeitet wird bis
das ganze ausgereift ist. Vermutlich eine Marketing / Vertriebsgeschichte für mehr Ertrag. Immer mehr Versionen erhöhen für
uns ja auch letztendlich die Anzahl der Probleme ( immer mehr Firmwareversionen bzw. höhere Anzahl von "die Version geht nicht
mit dem Gerät" )


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Oktober 2017)

> Stell dir mal vor, du müsstest auch noch pro Tia Version eine neue VM aufsetzen...



Dass machen wir sinnvollerweise. Stell dir mal vor der Rechner spinnt und du musst V12, V13, V14 und V15
nachinstallieren. Das dauert ja eine Woche.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Oktober 2017)

> Freu dich doch, dass du für den Software Update Vertrag wenigstens was geliefert bekommst...



Ich würde mich eher über Service Packs freuen, die bekannte Probleme beseitigt und keine neuen mit sich bringt.


----------



## mnuesser (25 Oktober 2017)

Ich hab ne gute Backupstrategie 
Vorher Backup, wenns läuft nochmal Backup... so komme ich mit einer VM für Tia und Step7 aus, 
dann noch eine für Pilz, eine für Allen Bradley, eine für Altsoftware von Siemens usw.
Dann noch Projektspezifische Kunden VMs...


----------



## mnuesser (25 Oktober 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich würde mich eher über Service Packs freuen, die bekannte Probleme beseitigt und keine neuen mit sich bringt.



Ich denke das sind zwei verschiedene Abteilungen...

Eine Entwickelt Hauptversionen und nimmt als Grundlage die Version, welche aus dieser komplizierten Berechnung hervorgeht : Aktuelle Tiaversion * 0² + Wurzel aus 121

Die Andere Abteilung entwickelt die Servicepacks dazu passend, Grundlage dafür welche Bugfixes aus den vorhergehenden Servicepacks und Hotfixes integriert werden ist folgender Ablauf:
Ein Azubi muss um 12 Uhr mittags auf einem willkürlichen Analogen Kanal eines TVs ein Foto schiessen, dann muss er von Hand die schwarzen und weissen Pixel in eine Tabelle eintragen,
Schwarzes Pixel = Bugfix wird nicht integriert, Weisses Pixel = Bugfix wird integriert...

Eigentlich ein ganz normaler Entwicklungszyklus in Asiatischen Ländern....


----------



## PN/DP (25 Oktober 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor, du müsstest auch noch pro Tia Version eine neue VM aufsetzen...


Wenn Du in den verschiedenen TIA-Versionen auch das Programm simulieren willst (PLCSIM) dann mußt Du die Versionen in je einer VM installieren. PLCSIM geht nicht verschiedene Versionen nebeneinander.

Harald


----------



## RONIN (25 Oktober 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn Du in den verschiedenen TIA-Versionen auch das Programm simulieren willst (PLCSIM) dann mußt Du die Versionen in je einer VM installieren. PLCSIM geht nicht verschiedene Versionen nebeneinander.


Das selbe gilt für Advanced-Runtime-Simulation und bei Professional sowieso.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Oktober 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn Du in den verschiedenen TIA-Versionen auch das Programm simulieren willst (PLCSIM) dann mußt Du die Versionen in je einer VM installieren. PLCSIM geht nicht verschiedene Versionen nebeneinander.
> 
> Harald





RONIN schrieb:


> Das selbe gilt für Advanced-Runtime-Simulation und bei Professional sowieso.



Das ist nebenbei eines des größten beschiss überhaupt, warum kann man Software nicht so entwickeln das Sie keine andere behindert.
Vor allen Dingen wenn Sie aus einen Haus ist. Ist ja so als wenn ich bei Office, Word deinstallieren muss, weil ich mal gerade mit
Outlock eine Mail öffnen will.

Dieser VM scheiß sollte ja vorbei sein seit TIA, dann kommen die wieder so. 




mnuesser schrieb:


> Zumindest kann man die Versionen parallel installieren
> Stell dir mal vor, du müsstest auch noch pro Tia Version eine neue VM aufsetzen...
> 
> Wobei ich mit Tia V14 SP1 schon ziemlich zufrieden bin, wenn da nicht die fehlende Netzwerkliste wäre
> ...





Das ist ja eigentlich noch schöner, das ich mit V14 oder auch später mit V15 keine V10.5 bearbeiten kann,
verstehe ich ja noch. Aber das man ohne Aufwand, keine V13 mit V14 bearbeiten kann ist eine Frechheit.

Alles immer schön Parallel Installieren man hat ja sonst nichts zu tun. Haste bei einer Installation einen
Installationsfehler, fängt man wieder von vorne an.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (25 Oktober 2017)

V15 also...brauch ich so dringend wie eine Geschlechtskrankheit. :sb10:

Am besten noch zeitgleich ein SP für V13,V14 und was weis ich noch alles rausbringen, weiß eh nicht was ich sonst so mit meiner Zeit anfangen soll.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (25 Oktober 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Zumindest kann man die Versionen parallel installieren



bloss weil man es kann, heißt nicht das es funktioniert! bei uns gehen z.b. die siemens router unter win10 mit tia v13 neustes sp nicht mehr zu bespielen. mit v14 gehts. liegt das nun an v14? keine ahnung

oder frage vom service: welche win10 version. danach: für diese istsnicht freigegeben. ähh, wie soll man unter win10 die updates den abschalten?


----------



## GLT (25 Oktober 2017)

Ihr braucht halt eine W10 Enterprise - Siemensprogrammer haben's ja 

Kunde wünscht, ich soll mal wieder mit Siemens arbeiten - von wegen langfristiger Produktunterstützung (er betrachtet da alte S5-Anlagen) - aber je mehr ich mich wieder damit auseinandersetze umso weniger glaub ich da dran - HW schon, aber SW ist so mein Sorgenkind.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (25 Oktober 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Ihr braucht halt eine W10 Enterprise - Siemensprogrammer haben's ja
> 
> Kunde wünscht, ich soll mal wieder mit Siemens arbeiten - von wegen langfristiger Produktunterstützung (er betrachtet da alte S5-Anlagen) - aber je mehr ich mich wieder damit auseinandersetze umso weniger glaub ich da dran - HW schon, aber SW ist so mein Sorgenkind.




Wenn du in 10 Jahren eine Ersatzhardware kaufst musst das Projekt dann vorher von V14 Auf V24 hochmigrieren bevor du die verbauen kannst.


----------



## PN/DP (25 Oktober 2017)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> musst das Projekt dann vorher von V14 Auf V24 hochmigrieren bevor du die verbauen kannst.


... natürlich über alle Zwischenversionen V14->V15->V16-> ... und zwischendurch noch ein paar andere Baugruppen austauschen, die zwar nicht kaputt sind, aber nicht mehr unterstützt.

Harald


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Oktober 2017)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Wenn du in 10 Jahren eine Ersatzhardware kaufst musst das Projekt dann vorher von V14 Auf V24 hochmigrieren bevor du die verbauen kannst.



Wobei du die V14 nicht mehr zum Laufen bekommst, weil seit 9 Jahren nicht mehr supported, und genau die Win10-Release-Version für die die V14 damals freigegeben wurde, nicht mehr wiederherzustellen ist.

Das wird noch ein Spaß...


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (26 Oktober 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wobei du die V14 nicht mehr zum Laufen bekommst, weil seit 9 Jahren nicht mehr supported, und genau die Win10-Release-Version für die die V14 damals freigegeben wurde, nicht mehr wiederherzustellen ist.
> 
> Das wird noch ein Spaß...



Anzuraten wäre auf jeden Fall ein Field PG mit Windows 7 aufzuheben... da ist dann mal V10.5 bis V16 installiert, der Rest läuft dann großteils auf Windows 10 wobei die neuesten Versionen dann natürlich auch schon auf Windows 20 laufen.

Für V19-22 gibt es aber natürlich noch Service Packs spendiert damit die auch halbwegs unter dem neuen Windows laufen.

Das ganze wird auf einem Datenkristall mit läppischen 50 Terrabyte ausgeliefert.  

Systemmindestanforderung: 
16TB Ram mit Nano-Bioprozessor
und mindestens eine Ultramega HD VR Brille damit man sich auch gut umsehen kann auf der neuen Entwicklungsoberfläche.

Wahlweise DP/PN Schnittstelle direkt im Gehirn des Benutzers implantierbar. SO schnell haben sie noch nie programmiert! 



Fürchte mich jetzt schon, hab noch so 25 Jahre mit dem Zeug. :sb8:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Oktober 2017)

> Wenn du in 10 Jahren eine Ersatzhardware kaufst musst das Projekt dann  vorher von V14 Auf V24 hochmigrieren bevor du die verbauen kannst.



Die ganze Problematik ist ja heute schon da. Ich bin oft bis in die späten Stunden bei Kunden. Wenn die Betriebstechniker eine mir fremde Anlage nicht mehr zum laufen kriege
haben wir dass schon öfter gemacht, dass ich mit Step7 5.5 und ihrem Projekt online gegangen bin und das Problem / die Ursache gesucht habe. Wenn die Steuerung mit TIA
programmiert ist, lasse ich mittlerweile von vornherein die Finger weg, da zu viele Probleme auftreten können ( Projektierversion nicht installiert, Firmwaredifferenzen....... ).
Dann noch dass Thema, dass die Steuerungen bis V2.0 bei jeder Miniänderung einen Stopp brauchen.

Ich helfe gern aber dort muss ich im eigenen Interesse und im Interesse des Kunden die Finger weg lassen.




> Fürchte mich jetzt schon, hab noch so 25 Jahre mit dem Zeug.



Ja, ich auch so zirka. Ich frage mich schon, wie sich Siemens dass vorstellt.


----------



## Ralle (26 Oktober 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich frage mich schon, wie sich Siemens dass vorstellt.



Das sieht man doch, die BWL-er vom Vertrieb haben das Sagen und die wissen gar nicht, was wir da wollen. Niemand bei denen hat sich bisher wirklich darüber Gedanken gemacht, sonst hätte es diese Probleme so nicht gegeben. Viele Siemens-Leute haben doch zu diesem Thema innerlich resigniert. Wenn man Glück hat, sagen sie einem das auch, aber i.d.R. eher nicht. Ich denke, in 10 Jahren wird es einen Bezahlservice bei Siemens geben, der einem die alten Projekte hochmigriert und gleich noch eine Empfehlung zum Neukauf oder FW-Update bestimmter Komponenten gibt. Wäre für uns vielleicht sogar eine Nische??? Aber die lesen hier vlt. mit und wenn sie auch auf nichts hören, sowas machen die dann sicher.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Oktober 2017)

> Niemand bei denen hat sich bisher wirklich darüber Gedanken gemacht


Dass glaube ich nicht. Ich denke eher man hat gesagt "Ach lass doch die alten reden, was wissen die denn schon"



> Viele Siemens-Leute haben doch zu diesem Thema innerlich resigniert.


Ja, ich hatte schon einen Siemens Mann hier ( vom alten Schlag ) und dieser sieht das ganze auch so wie wir.

Vielleicht wird irgendwann das SPS Geschäft ausgelagert ( wie schon viele andere Sparten ). Am lukrativsten ist
wie im Jahresbericht zu lesen eh noch der "Siemens Financial Service".


----------



## bike (26 Oktober 2017)

Sehen wir das nicht zu einseitig?
Big$ entwickelt ständig weiter, die Richtung ist zunächst egal.
Wobei das Problem nach meiner Meinung bei Kill Gehts und seinem Windoof zum Teil, einem großenTeul?, zu sehen ist.
Die Programmierer bei Big$ sind ebenso wie wir arme Schweine, denen etwas vor die Nase geworfen wird und sie nicht ausweichen können.
Mir kommt das ko.... wenn ich regelmäßig neue Rechner brauche nur um den Sch... zum laufen zu bringen.


bike

Mist, jetzt verteidige schon Big%


----------



## ducati (26 Oktober 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn Du in den verschiedenen TIA-Versionen auch das Programm simulieren willst (PLCSIM) dann mußt Du die Versionen in je einer VM installieren. PLCSIM geht nicht verschiedene Versionen nebeneinander.
> 
> Harald



Und Panelsimulation auch nicht...


----------



## ducati (26 Oktober 2017)

Wir habens geschafft, TIA V14 komplett zu ignorieren, d.h. alle TIA Projekte laufen unter V13SP1Upd9. Damit fahren wir aktuell ganz gut. Problematisch halt, dass teilweise neue Hardware nicht mehr unterstützt wird.

Mal schaun, ob wir V15 auch noch aussitzen können 

Gruß.


----------



## Ralle (26 Oktober 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Wir habens geschafft, TIA V14 komplett zu ignorieren, d.h. alle TIA Projekte laufen unter V13SP1Upd9. Damit fahren wir aktuell ganz gut. Problematisch halt, dass teilweise neue Hardware nicht mehr unterstützt wird.
> 
> Mal schaun, ob wir V15 auch noch aussitzen können
> 
> Gruß.



Wobei man zugeben muß, dass V14 um Längen besser als V13 ist, allein die Textsuche im gesamten Projekt hilft mir oft.


----------



## mnuesser (26 Oktober 2017)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wobei man zugeben muß, dass V14 um Längen besser als V13 ist, allein die Textsuche im gesamten Projekt hilft mir oft.



Bei mir ist es seit V14 SP1 eigentlich wegen der deutlich besseren und schnelleren Bedienung so, dass ich diese lieber einsetze...
Und weil die Smartserver für die Comfortpanels endlich kostenlos sind


----------



## RogerSchw85 (26 Oktober 2017)

Das denke ich war die falsche Strategie... V14 behält wenigstens die aktual Daten bei einer Migrierung... Sogar wenn ich ein Step7 Projekt migriere ist das so... 



ducati schrieb:


> Wir habens geschafft, TIA V14 komplett zu ignorieren, d.h. alle TIA Projekte laufen unter V13SP1Upd9. Damit fahren wir aktuell ganz gut. Problematisch halt, dass teilweise neue Hardware nicht mehr unterstützt wird.
> 
> Mal schaun, ob wir V15 auch noch aussitzen können
> 
> Gruß.



Eigentlich dramatisch das man von einer Funktion überrascht wird die selbstverständlich sein sollte...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Oktober 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Wir habens geschafft, TIA V14 komplett zu ignorieren, d.h. alle TIA Projekte laufen unter V13SP1Upd9...


Der Siemens-Mann meines Vertrauens äußerte sich zum Wechsel auf V14 mal so, als ob es nach V14 nicht mehr soo große Probleme mit Firmwarekonflikten, Migrieren etc. geben wird. Von V13 nach V14 sei es noch mal notwendig, dann aber nicht mehr.

Mich nervt es langsam, dass hier immer wieder Sprüche kommen, wie "bei Siemens macht sich doch niemand Gedanken", " die haben doch keine Ahnung", " die waren doch nie in der Praxis", "das sind doch alles nur BWL-er". Leute, bei aller Freundschaft, so geht es nicht!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Oktober 2017)

Onkel, aber was Siemens da abgeliefert hat geht so auch nicht. 
Ich arbeite mit V14 und es ist mir diese Woche 5-6 mal abgeschmiert,
oft lässt sich das Abschmieren sogar reproduzieren, zwei bis drei Klicks
in irgendeiner Reihefolge und Zack, soll ich wieder ein Bericht an Siemens
schicken. 

Es ist ein wenig schneller geworden, aber es ist immer noch langsam, bis
die einzelnen Editoren gestartet sind. Das übersetzen gerade bei HMI dauert
ewig. Ich bin in TIA immer noch langsamer wie in der Classic Welt. 
Da ist nichts mit Automatisieren in fünf Minuten.

Das du ein Banannen Produkt ohne dich zu beschweren hinnimmst, ist dein
gutes Recht, aber ich werde es nicht. 

Im übrigen ist meine Erfahrung, wenn ich meinen Siemens Vertrieb auf
konkrete Probleme anspreche, schaltet der sofort ab und erzählt mir etwas
wie toll doch sein neues Smartphone oder neue Dienstwagen ist. Ich esse 
dann aus Frust das sechste Stück Kuchen, was er mit gebracht hat. 

Fazit ist, TIA macht Fett. Zuhause nörgelt meine Frau und ch bekomme nur 
noch Knäckebrot. Jetzt soll ich nicht mehr nörgeln !?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Oktober 2017)

Dass es mehr oder weniger Problem gibt, steht ja außer Frage. Frust rauslassen ist auch völlig ok, mache ich auch. Nur, diese abwertenden Sprüche finde ich völlig daneben. Erstens lasst ihr damit etwas gaanz langes heraus hängen, was ihr nicht habt  . Zweitens tut ihr 99% der angesprochenen Personen Unrecht. Ich weiß dass es nicht so gemeint ist. Ich hoffe nur immer dass die vielen Entwickler, die mit Herzblut an der Sache arbeiten, es auch so sehen. Es soll ja auch nichts schön geredet werden, aber vielleicht könnte man mal ein bisschen über die Formulierungen nachdenken. Die Beispiele, die ich oben genannt habe, sind definitiv nicht berechtigt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Oktober 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> .. Im übrigen ist meine Erfahrung, wenn ich meinen Siemens Vertrieb auf
> konkrete Probleme anspreche, schaltet der sofort ab und erzählt mir etwas
> wie toll doch sein neues Smartphone oder neue Dienstwagen ist. Ich esse
> dann aus Frust das sechste Stück Kuchen, was er mit gebracht hat...


Ok, dem kannst du meinetwegen ans Bein pissen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Oktober 2017)

Es gibt aber etliche Punkte im TIA-Portal die lassen sich nicht schönreden. Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass da ein "normaler" Entwickler bei Siemens überhaupt ein Wörtchen mitzureden hat. Die Grundkonzepte werden sicher in anderer Runde besprochen. Wie dieses unsäglich unkomfortable "Ein-Fenster" Konzept, oder diese absolut gammelige Schriftart im TIA-Portal was schon eine Frechheit darstellt jemanden damit arbeiten zu lassen. Und an beiden Dingen wird nichts geändert.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Oktober 2017)

Versteht eigentlich irgendwer, worauf ich hinaus wollte?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Oktober 2017)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Versteht eigentlich irgendwer, worauf ich hinaus wollte?



Wir sollen nicht mehr sagen  "bei Siemens macht sich doch niemand Gedanken". Aber warum nicht?

Wenn "neue" Funktionen wie Gather oder Scatter ins Betriebssystem verlagert werden, und somit nur noch nach einem Firmwareupdate verwendbar sind anstatt das in eine Standardbibliothek zu legen, dann macht sich da keiner Gedanken was das zur Folge hat und wie man es hätte besser gestalten können. Oder die Gedanken sind, das alles möglichst unkomfortabel zu machen. Oder wenn die Schriftart möglichst einzigartig schlecht aussehen soll, na dann hat sich da jemand richtig viel Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Oktober 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wir sollen nicht mehr sagen  "bei Siemens macht sich doch niemand Gedanken". Aber warum nicht?..


Das TIA-Dingends kam auf der Wurstsuppe daher, weißt du?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Oktober 2017)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das TIA-Dingends kam auf der Wurstsuppe daher, weißt du?


Erkläre doch mit einfachen Worten was das bedeuten soll, ich verstehe es zumindest nicht. Aber die TIA-Philosophie verstehe ich auch nicht, vielleicht hängt das zusammen.

Ich bin eigentlich haupsächlich enttäuscht vom TIA-Portal. Ich habe gehofft da kommt ein modernes praktisches Werkzeug, und es kommt Wurst.
Selbst der SCL-Editor ist mittlerweile so verhunzt, dass ich möglichst nur noch alles in FUP programmiere.


----------



## Blockmove (27 Oktober 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich esse
> dann aus Frust das sechste Stück Kuchen, was er mit gebracht hat.
> 
> Fazit ist, TIA macht Fett. Zuhause nörgelt meine Frau und ch bekomme nur
> noch Knäckebrot. Jetzt soll ich nicht mehr nörgeln !?



100% ACK
Wochenlang keine Süßigkeiten in der Arbeit, dann eine Anlage mit TIA und ein voller Rückfall.
Jetzt eine Anlage mit Classic und der Bedarf an Kinderschokolade geht gegen Null.
Ich vermute hier ein Komplott von Siemens und der Zucker-Mafia


----------



## ducati (27 Oktober 2017)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Versteht eigentlich irgendwer, worauf ich hinaus wollte?



Ich dachte die ganze Zeit, Du meinst #31 ironisch...

hmm.


----------



## ducati (27 Oktober 2017)

RogerSchw85 schrieb:


> Das denke ich war die falsche Strategie... V14 behält wenigstens die aktual Daten bei einer Migrierung... Sogar wenn ich ein Step7 Projekt migriere ist das so...
> .



Jo, natürlich sind bei V14 ein paar Kleinigkeiten besser, aber erstens muss manns erstmal kaufen und zweitens überwiegen die paar kleinen Verbesserungen nicht diesen Updatewahnsinn... zumindest bei uns.

Wobei wir die wichtigen Anlagen auch nicht mit TIA bauen sondern mit 300/400 und Step7 5.5

Gruß.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Oktober 2017)

> Wobei wir die wichtigen Anlagen auch nicht mit TIA bauen sondern mit 300/400 und Step7 5.5



Wir auch. Schon traurig, oder?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Oktober 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Wobei wir die wichtigen Anlagen auch nicht mit TIA bauen sondern mit 300/400 und Step7 5.5
> 
> Gruß.



Grade vor 2 Wochen hat sich ein Kunde gegen TIA entschieden. Ich kann nicht sagen das ich darüber traurig bin.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Oktober 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Erkläre doch mit einfachen Worten was das bedeuten soll, ich verstehe es zumindest nicht...


Das war Ironie und ist hier mit einfachen Worten ganz gut erklärt.


----------



## GLT (27 Oktober 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Grade vor 2 Wochen hat sich ein Kunde gegen TIA entschieden. Ich kann nicht sagen das ich darüber traurig bin.



Wenn man sich gegen TIA u. Für Step7 entscheidet - entscheidet man sich da mittelfristig für eine Sackgasse?


----------



## ducati (27 Oktober 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Wenn man sich gegen TIA u. Für Step7 entscheidet - entscheidet man sich da mittelfristig für eine Sackgasse?


wir bauen einfach Anlagen die funktionieren. Wenn TIA mal irgendwann funktioniert, kann man immer noch umsteigen.
Ansonsten haben die meisten Kunden eh schon mehrere 300/400 Anlagen und muessen dafuer Ersatzteile vorhalten. Denen tut man keinen Gefallen, wenn sie jetzt auch noch 1500 auf Lager legen muessen, welche in 3 Jahren nen veralteten HW Stand haben...


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (27 Oktober 2017)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das war Ironie und ist hier mit einfachen Worten ganz gut erklärt.



In Österreich sagt man: "I bin do ned auf da Nudlsuppn dahergschumma".

Die Bedeutung ist wohl die selbe. 

EDIT: Wurstsuppe.... *ROFL*


----------



## Blockmove (27 Oktober 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Denen tut man keinen Gefallen, wenn sie jetzt auch noch 1500 auf Lager legen muessen, welche in 3 Jahren nen veralteten HW Stand haben...



Hardware ist das eine ... Die unterschiedlichen Firmware-Releases sind noch schlimmer.
Bei der 1500er hat ja nun bald jedes Drecksteil eine eigene Firmware. Demnächst bekommt wahrscheinlich noch der Frontstecker ne Firmware


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Oktober 2017)

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich das so entwickelt mit euch. Bei mir überwiegen bereits die Kunden, die die neue Hardware vorschreiben. Auf den Classic-Zeugs beharrt hingegen kein einziger mehr.


----------



## Crack123 (27 Oktober 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hardware ist das eine ... Die unterschiedlichen Firmware-Releases sind noch schlimmer.
> Bei der 1500er hat ja nun bald jedes Drecksteil eine eigene Firmware. Demnächst bekommt wahrscheinlich noch der Frontstecker ne Firmware



Meinst du so wie die Abschlussplatte der ET200SP Module ? xD


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Oktober 2017)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich das so entwickelt mit euch. Bei mir überwiegen bereits die Kunden, die die neue Hardware vorschreiben. Auf den Classic-Zeugs beharrt hingegen kein einziger mehr.



Da bin ich auch gespannt. Bin auch eigentlich davon ausgegangen das der Kunde TIA haben wollte. Vor allem da sich Projekt bis ins Jahr 2019 hinzieht und angeblich 2020 die 300er abgekündigt werden. War ihm egal. Gibt ja noch min. 10 Jahre Ersatzteile.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (27 Oktober 2017)

Ich denke, hätten die nicht monate oder jahre in ihr „hauptsache wir machens selbst“ datenbankformat investiert, sondern das ganze quelloffen mit sourcefiles gemacht, wär das ganze viel einfacher...
Wir könnten git nutzen, Code von V10 wäre auch in V14 direkt nutzbar (die scl oder awl syntax hat sich ja darin nicht geändert), man könnte einfach zwischen projekten kopieren, hardware hätts einfach als xlm getan...
Wer jetzt sagt dann fehlen z.b die querverweise, man sieht doch resharper oder roslyn können das doch auch...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (27 Oktober 2017)

Noch ei paar vorteile mehr
– openness hätte keiner gebraucht (wäre von anfang an möglich gewesen)
– 3rd Party tools wären möglich gewesen
– ein projekt wäre ca 1/100stl so gross


----------



## Blockmove (27 Oktober 2017)

Crack123 schrieb:


> Meinst du so wie die Abschlussplatte der ET200SP Module ? xD



Echt jetzt?
Die ET200SP boykottiere ich und setze nur ET200S ein


----------



## ducati (27 Oktober 2017)

jo, die "neuen" haben sogar 2 updates, firmware und bootloader oder wie das heisst. Fuer ne grosse ET200SP bist vermutlich ne halbe Woche mit den Updates beschäftigt. ..


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 Oktober 2017)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Wer jetzt sagt dann fehlen z.b die querverweise, man sieht doch resharper oder roslyn können das doch auch...



Du musst dir mal mit dem aktuellen Wireshark plugin für die 1500er ansehen was da so in die SPS hochgeladen wird. Ich entpacke da jetzt direkt die komprimierten XML-Dateien. Da wird dir schwindelig wenn du da reinschaust was da hochgeladen wird, und wie viele Redundanzen dort vorhanden sind, inkl. Querverweise wird da alles hochgeladen. Da wundert einen überhaupt nicht, warum das a) alles schnarchlangsam ist und b) so eine Konstruktion sehr wackelig ist. Und man wundert sich, dass das andere Programmierumgebungen ohne solche Spielereien hinbekommen, und das bei bei mehreren tausend Quellcodedateien.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 Oktober 2017)

Firmwareupdate für Abschlussplatte der Et200s?


----------



## ducati (27 Oktober 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Firmwareupdate für Abschlussplatte der Et200s?



et200sp...


----------



## PN/DP (28 Oktober 2017)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Code von V10 wäre auch in V14 direkt nutzbar (die scl oder awl syntax hat sich ja darin nicht geändert)


Die Schreibweise von Variablennamen und Slice-Zugriffen hat sich geändert.

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (28 Oktober 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> jo, die "neuen" haben sogar 2 updates, firmware und bootloader oder wie das heisst. Fuer ne grosse ET200SP bist vermutlich ne halbe Woche mit den Updates beschäftigt. ..



Naja, so wie es aussieht, wurde die ET200S noch ein Jahr verlängert 
Momentan hab ich noch nicht die richtige Alternative zur ET200SP gefunden.

Das Thema Updates treibt einem bei Siemens in den Wahn.
Vor ein paar Wochen hab ich nen 1200er CP in den Schrott geworfen, weil ich einfach keine lauffähige Kombination zwischen CPU und CP hinbekommen hab.
Vielleicht werden mit V15 wenigstens die Fehlermeldungen aussagekräftiger. "Fehler in unterlagerter Komponente" kann ich langsam nicht mehr sehen.
Jedes "vernünftige" Gerät (TV, Fritzbox) zeigt im Klartext an, dass es ne neue Firmware gibt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Oktober 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Naja, so wie es aussieht, wurde die ET200S noch ein Jahr verlängert
> Momentan hab ich noch nicht die richtige Alternative zur ET200SP gefunden.
> 
> Das Thema Updates treibt einem bei Siemens in den Wahn.
> ...



Das heißt doch in Umkehrschluss, man darf sich nichts auf Lager legen, weil 
es passieren kann das nach spätestens 3 Monaten die Komponenten nicht
mehr zueinander passen könnten. 

Den Kunden dahin zu bewegen, neue Hochpreisige Geräte in den Schrott zu werfen
scheint ja eine ganz neue Verkaufsstrategie zu sein.


----------



## ducati (28 Oktober 2017)

kommt mit V15 dann schon die 1500H oder erst mit V16? Weiss da jemand was?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 Oktober 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das heißt doch in Umkehrschluss, man darf sich nichts auf Lager legen, weil
> es passieren kann das nach spätestens 3 Monaten die Komponenten nicht
> mehr zueinander passen könnten...


Zumindest sollte man nicht mehr als nötig auf Lager haben. Wobei man heute aber unbedingt die Lieferzeiten im Auge behalten sollte.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Oktober 2017)

Und die Firmwareversion einer Baugruppe sieht man von außen ja auch nicht.
Ich sollte kürzlich eine neu gebaute Anlage mit einer 1500 in Betrieb nehmen. Bei den Analogbaugruppen hatte ich die aktuelle Firmware 2.1 projektiert. Der Schaltschrankbauer hat aber noch Analogbaugruppen mit Firmware 2.0 geliefert bekommen. SPS geht aber mit der falschen Version nicht in Run, Firmwareupdate einer Baugruppe habe ich mal besser sein lassen und dann die HW-Konfig auf 2.0 geändert.
Sowas ist natürlich auch sehr schön, wenn ein Programm für einen Kunden vorbereitet wird, und das dann überhaupt nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Ralle (28 Oktober 2017)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Versteht eigentlich irgendwer, worauf ich hinaus wollte?



Ja klar, aber ..

Ich weiß um die Probleme so einiger Siemens-Leute, aber inzwischen ist mir das einfach schnuppe. Die haben von mir kein Mitleid mehr, die Frist ist einfach abgelaufen. Die haben uns damals mit Step7 angesch..., dann mit WinCCFlex und nun, seit Jahren mit TIA-Portal. Jede neue Version kommt, bevor die alte überhaupt halbwegs fehlerfrei ist. Auf meine Kosten (SUV) wird entwickelt, ich darf auch noch Alpha- und Beta-Tester spielen?
Soll das in Ordnung sein? Muß ich Verständnis zeigen? Nein, muß ich nicht, zumindest nicht mehr. Ich mag meinen Vertriebler auch ganz gut leiden und mache den auch nicht persönlich an, das wäre die falsche Adresse. Aber was Siemens hier leistet, ist einfach frech dem Kunden gegenüber. 

PS: Wenn ich nun so mitbekomme, welches Versions- und FW- und Update- Chaos hier auf uns zukommt, dann muß man tatsächlich am Verstand der Leute, die das verantworten, zweifeln.


----------



## Ralle (28 Oktober 2017)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich das so entwickelt mit euch. Bei mir überwiegen bereits die Kunden, die die neue Hardware vorschreiben. Auf den Classic-Zeugs beharrt hingegen kein einziger mehr.



Klar, ich programmier ja auch mit TIA, seit V14 kann man das sogar verwenden. Ich freu mich schon auf die Aufträge in 8-10 Jahren, die VM dafür leg ich jetzt schon mal beiseite. Das wird dann sicher etwas teurer ;-)
Oder man muß alles auf V21 hochmigrieren, weil eine Analogbaugruppe defekt ist und die aktuelle erst ab V21 eingesetzt werden kann. Neue CPU etc. muß dann natürlich auch gleich mit her. Wer denkt sich sowas aus?


----------



## Blockmove (28 Oktober 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das heißt doch in Umkehrschluss, man darf sich nichts auf Lager legen, weil
> es passieren kann das nach spätestens 3 Monaten die Komponenten nicht
> mehr zueinander passen könnten.



Genauso ist es.
Unsere Schnittstellen-Bausteine haben wir von 300/400 nach 1200/1500 portiert.
War erstaunlich schmerzfrei ... Zuerst.
Kommunikation 300 <-> 1200 läuft. Alles prima.
Dann eine 2. 1200er geholt (ca. 1,5 Jahre alt) und die Bausteine laufen nicht, Ungültige Befehle.
Firmware-Update erforderlich.
Da freut sich doch jeder Instandhalter


----------



## mnuesser (28 Oktober 2017)

naja das geht noch, muss man bei der 1200 nicht so ne teure speicherkarte haben zum upgraden?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (28 Oktober 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> naja das geht noch, muss man bei der 1200 nicht so ne teure speicherkarte haben zum upgraden?



Die neuen kann man (wenn man es denn kann) online updaten.


----------



## RONIN (30 Oktober 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wobei du die V14 nicht mehr zum Laufen bekommst, weil seit 9 Jahren nicht mehr supported, und genau die Win10-Release-Version für die die V14 damals freigegeben wurde, nicht mehr wiederherzustellen ist.
> 
> Das wird noch ein Spaß...


Weil ich gerade diese FAQ dazu bekommen habe - .Net Framework 4.7 *nicht* kompatibel mit WinCC (TIA Portal) V14 und V14 SP1



			
				FAQ schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtiger Hinweis zum Windows 10 Update Version 1709 "Fall Creators Update"
> Nach der Installation des Windows 10 Updates Version 1709 "Fall Creators Update" kommt es aktuell zu Problemen bei der Installation und dem Betrieb von WinCC (TIA Portal) V14 und V14 SP1.
> Vermeiden bzw. verzögern Sie aktuell unter allen Umständen die Installation dieses Updates für Windows 10


----------



## GLT (30 Oktober 2017)

W10 u. Updates vermeiden - ein guter/schlechter Witz.
Deswegen verwende ich dies hinterletzte FensterOS nicht, solange es irgendwie geht.


----------



## Glasesba (1 November 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> kommt mit V15 dann schon die 1500H oder erst mit V16? Weiss da jemand was?



Auf der Siemens-Messe Seite steht ja:

"TIA Portal V15 - Neuerungen: multifunktionale Plattform mit CPU 1518MFP,  Handlingpaket S7-1500T Technologie-CPUs zur Ansteuerung von 2D-4D  Kinematiken, S7-1500 mit OPC UA Methodenaufrufe"

Weiß jemand schon was die 1518MFP für eine CPU ist?


----------



## maxder2te (5 November 2017)

Glasesba schrieb:


> Auf der Siemens-Messe Seite steht ja:
> 
> "TIA Portal V15 - Neuerungen: multifunktionale Plattform mit CPU 1518MFP,  Handlingpaket S7-1500T Technologie-CPUs zur Ansteuerung von 2D-4D  Kinematiken, S7-1500 mit OPC UA Methodenaufrufe"
> 
> Weiß jemand schon was die 1518MFP für eine CPU ist?



1518 MFP dürfte der neue Name für die 1518 ODK sein.

Lg


----------



## mnuesser (10 November 2017)

> Digital Factory[FONT=&quot][h=1]Engineering-Framework TIA Portal V15: Fokus auf Applikationen, Digitalisierung und Effizienz[/h]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Nürnberg, 10. November 2017
> 
> ...





> Schwerpunkt der erweiterten Applikationsmöglichkeiten im TIA Portal V15 sind die Multifunktionale Plattform zur Integration von Hochsprachen-Anwendungen, die Einbindung weiterer Antriebssysteme einschließlich Safety-Abnahmetest, die Integration von Handlingsfunktionen und 2D- bis 4D-Kinematiken mit Simatic S7-1500-Controllern sowie die Anbindung und Programmierung von Robotern. Mit der neuen Multifunktionalen Plattform im Portfolio der Advanced Controller Simatic S7-1500 lassen sich jetzt mit C/C++ und marktüblichen Programmierwerkzeugen wie Eclipse Hochsprachenapplikationen einfach erstellen und weiterverwenden. Mit Einbindung der Sinamics S120- und weiterer Antriebsfamilien lässt sich nun die gesamte Siemens-Antriebstechnik durchgängig im TIA Portal konfigurieren, in Betrieb setzen und diagnostizieren. Zusätzlich neu ist ein Assistent-geführter Safety-Abnahmetest für die Sinamics G-Antriebsfamilie. Im Zusammenspiel mit neuen Technologie-CPUs für die Advanced Controller Simatic S7-1500 lassen sich jetzt im TIA Portal auch Handlingsfunktionen mit 2D- bis 4D-Kinematiken einfach und effizient programmieren, simulieren und in Betrieb setzen – zum Beispiel kartesische Portale, Rollenpicker, Scara-Roboter und Deltapicker. Im TIA Portal V15 sind auch Roboter-Funktionen verfügbar. Dazu haben Roboter-Hersteller wie Kuka und Yaskawa bereits Baustein-Bibliotheken für die Programmierung von Robotern im TIA Portal bereitgestellt. Weitere Hersteller wie Denso und Stäubli planen ebenfalls zeitnah die Freigabe von Baustein-Bibliotheken. Damit wachsen Steuerungs- und Robotertechnik enger zusammen und das TIA Portal bietet eine einheitliche Lösung vom Engineering bis hin zur Bedienung von Robotern.Im Ausbau des Digitalisierungsportfolios bei TIA Portal V15 liegt der Schwerpunkt auf den OPC UA-Funktionalitäten und der Virtuellen Inbetriebnahme. Für die Advanced Controller Simatic S7-1500 wurden die OPC UA-Funktionalitäten ergänzt. Dies verbessert und vereinfacht die standardisierte vertikale und horizontale Kommunikation zwischen Maschinen und Geräten in der Anlage mit der MES/Scada/IT-Ebene (Manufaturing ExecutionSystem/Supervisory Control and Data Acquisition). Zusätzlich lassen sich damit nun Automatisierungslösungen gemäß industriespezifischer Standards wie OMAC PackML (Organization for Machine Automation and Control) oder Weihenstephan umsetzen. Die virtuelle Inbetriebnahme ermöglicht eine virtuelle Validierung der Automatisierungslösung, das heißt des Zusammenspiels zwischen Steuerungskomponenten und mechatronischem System einer Maschine oder Anlage. Zentraler Baustein der Siemens-Lösung ist der virtuelle Controller S7-PLCSIM Advanced für Simatic S7-1500. Mit diesem lassen sich umfassend Controllerfunktionalitäten simulieren und virtuelle Anlagenmodelle steuern. Dadurch werden Automatisierungs- und mechanisches Engineering schon sehr früh im Produktlebenszyklus synchronisiert und Entwicklungszeiten bis hin zur realen Inbetriebnahme verkürzt.
> Bei Standardisierung und höherer Engineering-Effizienz stehen Teamarbeit sowie erweiterte Diagnose von Maschinen und Anlagen im Fokus der neuen TIA Portal-Version. In der Teamarbeit mit dem TIA Portal Multiuser Engineering wurde das automatische Markieren geänderter Objekte und der Offline-Mode ergänzt. Gemeinsam mit dem erweiterten Änderungsmanagement im Multiuser Server, etwa für Änderungshistorie und Anwenderkommentare, verbessert dies die systemgestützte Synchronisation von Änderungen im Team. Für die Diagnose von Maschinen und Anlagen wurde das Diagnosepaket Simatic ProDiag um die Überwachung von fehlersicheren Baugruppen und die Kriterienanalyse für ProDiag-Alarme erweitert. In Kombination mit der ebenfalls erweiterten Anzeige S7-Graph Control im Simatic HMI (Human Machine Interface) verbessert dies die Diagnose und Darstellung von Maschinenabläufen und Applikationsfehlern direkt am Bediengerät in der Anlage. Damit erhält der Anwender zum Beispiel erstmals in der grafischen Code-Anzeige des Bediengeräts den Rückblick auf die tatsächliche Fehlerursache.



Quelle:
https://www.siemens.com/press/de/pr...ngen/2017/digitalfactory/pr2017110054dfde.htm


----------



## ducati (10 November 2017)

nix dabei, was fuer unsere Anwendungen interessant waeren... also bleiben wir bestimmt bei v13sp1upd9


----------



## RPC-VK (10 November 2017)

Und warum nicht V13 SP2?

Das nächste Upgrade auf 14 oder 15 oder was auch immer wird es hier erst geben wenn es zwingende Gründe gibt.. Kostet ja ne Kleinigkeit


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 November 2017)

Vor allem was da bei Plcsim Advanced so groß als Neuigkeit in V15 angepriesen wird, konnte Classic Plcsim schon vor 15 Jahren. Inklusive Ausführung von Know-How "geschützten" Bausteinen.

Marketing:
In einer neuen Version erst alle bisherigen sinnvollen Funktionen entfernen, und dann ein paar Jahre später in einer neuen kostenpflichtigen Version diese wieder als große Neuigkeit und Verbesserung verkaufen.


----------



## PN/DP (10 November 2017)

RPC-VK schrieb:


> Das nächste Upgrade auf 14 oder 15 oder was auch immer wird es hier erst geben wenn es zwingende Gründe gibt.. Kostet ja ne Kleinigkeit


Zwingende Gründe: Hardware geht (heutzutage schneller) kaputt und muß ersetzt werden, die Originale ist nicht mehr lieferbar und der Nachfolger ist (absichtlich) nicht kompatibel zu V13

Harald


----------



## ducati (11 November 2017)

RPC-VK schrieb:


> Und warum nicht V13 SP2?



wir haben mehrere Anlagen und PGs mit V13sp1upd9 und Win7. Das SP2 ist ja nur wegen Win10 eingefuehrt worden und hat sonst keine "Verbesserungen". Ohne Grund machen wir uns nicht die Arbeit incl. der m.M. notwendigen Tests, da was hochzuruesten...

Gruss.


----------



## PN/DP (11 November 2017)

Nochmal zu zwingende Gründe für Upgrade zu V15: in V13 und V14 bekannte Fehler werden absichtlich erst "voraussichtlich" in V15 behoben. Will man ohne die vorhandenen Fehler/Bugs leben, dann muß man für die Beseitigung der Fehler extra bezahlen.


Grimsey schrieb:


> gerade Rückmeldung vom Support: das Verhalten ist bekannt und so nicht gewollt. Es wir voraussichtlich in TIA V15 behoben werden.



Harald


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 November 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Nochmal zu zwingende Gründe für Upgrade zu V15: in V13 und V14 bekannte Fehler werden absichtlich erst "voraussichtlich" in V15 behoben. Will man ohne die vorhandenen Fehler/Bugs leben, dann muß man für die Beseitigung der Fehler extra bezahlen.
> 
> 
> Harald




vorraussichtlich..... vielleicht auch erst in V16 oder V17 oder gar nicht


----------



## ducati (12 November 2017)

schoen, wenn "irgendwelche" Bugs beseitigt werden... Dafuer kommen dann neue hinzu und auch noch sonstige Funktionsaenderungen. Also ich rueste aeusserst ungern hoch, auch kein SP... und schongarnicht mal eben  wer haftet bei Schaeden an Anlagen, wenn nach nem Update irgendwas anders funktioniert? 
Wir machen hier Industrieautomatisierung mit moeglichen Milionenschaeden und keine Pillepallesmartphoneapps...


----------



## Ralle (12 November 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> schoen, wenn "irgendwelche" Bugs beseitigt werden... Dafuer kommen dann neue hinzu und auch noch sonstige Funktionsaenderungen. Also ich rueste aeusserst ungern hoch, auch kein SP... und schongarnicht mal eben  wer haftet bei Schaeden an Anlagen, wenn nach nem Update irgendwas anders funktioniert?
> Wir machen hier Industrieautomatisierung mit moeglichen Milionenschaeden und keine Pillepallesmartphoneapps...



Das hat Siemens vor Jahren leider aus dem Blick verloren.


----------



## NikolausL (12 November 2017)

Hier kommen die zwingenden Gründe für ein Upgrade:

https://support.industry.siemens.co...matic-hmi-comfort-panel-15-22-?dti=0&lc=de-WW



> *Projektierung:*
> Die Projektierung erfolgt mit einem HSP zu WinCC im TIA Portal Version V14 SP1 bzw. in WinCC V15 und höher
> *Engineering:
> *Bestehende Projekte müssen über  Engineering System WinCC V14 SP1 HSP bzw. WinCC V15 hochgerüstet werden,  um auf die überarbeiteten Geräte geladen werden zu können.



Zum Glück gibts erstmal noch Altgeräte als Ersatzteile. Und dann? Jedes alte Projekt auf V14 oder V15 hochrüsten wenn das Panel getauscht werden muß? Bei Anlagen die weltweit irgendwo stehen.
Wer denkt sich sowas aus?

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 November 2017)

Wen es interessiert, hier sind Info´s zum TIA Portal V15:
https://www.siemens.com/press/de/pr...italfactory/pr2017110054dfde.htm&content[]=DF


EDIT:
Ok, ich habe gerade gesehen, dass der Link schon hier mittgeteilt wurde.


----------



## RPC-VK (13 November 2017)

Wirklich zwingend werden die Gründe ja erst wenn sie einen betreffen. 
Das Geld für ein Update muss erst vom Controlling genehmigt  werden und ein könnte, hätte, würde reicht da nicht.
Auf die Freigabe für das Upgrade von 5.4 auf TIA mussten wir über ein Jahr warten. "Warum braucht ihr das, Ihr habt doch Siemens Software reicht die nicht?"


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (13 November 2017)

RPC-VK schrieb:


> Wirklich zwingend werden die Gründe ja erst wenn sie einen betreffen.
> Das Geld für ein Update muss erst vom Controlling genehmigt  werden und ein könnte, hätte, würde reicht da nicht.
> Auf die Freigabe für das Upgrade von 5.4 auf TIA mussten wir über ein Jahr warten. "Warum braucht ihr das, Ihr habt doch Siemens Software reicht die nicht?"



Je nach Firma hat man die Genehmigung dann kurz bevor wieder die nächste TIA Version am Markt kommt.  

Ohne SUS kann man das ganze sowieso im Moment vergessen.


----------



## Ralle (13 November 2017)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Je nach Firma hat man die Genehmigung dann kurz bevor wieder die nächste TIA Version am Markt kommt.
> 
> Ohne SUS kann man das ganze sowieso im Moment vergessen.



Wenn du das so sagst, dann verstehe ich, warum Siemens nie fertig wird und dauernd neue Versionen bringt, SUS-Zwang indirekt!


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (13 November 2017)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn du das so sagst, dann verstehe ich, warum Siemens nie fertig wird und dauernd neue Versionen bringt, SUS-Zwang indirekt!



Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht...:sm24:


----------



## mnuesser (14 November 2017)

Sagen wir es mal so, im Moment lohnt der SUS auf jedenfall noch 

Ätzend auch im Text zu der Freigabe der Displays:



> Massenabfüllung:
> Ein "Backup"  bestehender Geräte kann nicht als "Restore", auf Geräte mit neuer Artikelnummer oder umgekehrt  verwendet werden (siehe Engineering). Dies gilt  für das manuelle sowie das automatische Backup mit SIMATIC HMI Memory Card.



Also mal eben Austauschen ist da nicht mehr... das find ich mehr als nur ätzend...


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (14 November 2017)

Kann ja nur ein schlechter Scherz sein...gut das ich noch nicht die geplanten XX Memorykarten gekauft habe.

"Problemloses HMI wechseln für Dummys" Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen um wahr zu sein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 November 2017)

Die tun aber auch wirklich alles, ohne wenn und aber, 
das ein altes Gerät nicht durch ein neues ersetzt werden kann. 
Seit TIA ist ein Gerät alt, wenn eine neue Version von
TIA erscheint, also 1 Jahr. Dann ist eine Update Orgie auf
den Engeniering Rechner erforderlich und danach auf der 
Anlage, bis zum kleinsten Bauelement, wo irgendwie Strom
durchfließt und Siemens draufsteht. 

Da muss doch ein tieferer Sinn drinstecken !?


----------



## ducati (15 November 2017)

Tja, ich hatte mal überlegt, die Panels nicht in das gleiche TIA-Projekt zu legen wie die SPS, hätte ich vielleicht lieber auch so machen sollen... Dann müsste man bei nem Paneltausch wenigstens die SPS nicht mit hochziehen... zumal das bestimmt nicht ohne CPU-Stop geht... 

Es ist der Wahnsinn, die Siemens-Entwickler/Entscheider testen den ganzen Scheiss wirklich nur im warmen Büro am Schreibtisch mit 3 UND/ODER/NICHT in FUP...

Ich denke, bei meinen nächsten Projekten werde ich es wieder trennen, so wie früher auch, da war das Step7-SPS-Projekt meist auch nicht mit dem WinCCflex verheiratet.

Gruß.


----------



## vollmi (15 November 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich denke, bei meinen nächsten Projekten werde ich es wieder trennen, so wie früher auch, da war das Step7-SPS-Projekt meist auch nicht mit dem WinCCflex verheiratet.



Also bei mir waren die Protool und WinCCflex Panel schon immer im Step7 Projekt integriert.

mfG René


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 November 2017)

> Also bei mir waren die Protool und WinCCflex Panel schon immer im Step7 Projekt integriert.



Ja, bei mir auch. Dies hat ja viele Vorteile ( Variablenverknüpfung Step7 Projekt <=> WinCC, HMI wird immer mit archiviert und man hat somit immer
beide Stände aktuell )


----------



## blimaa (15 November 2017)

Bei uns auch im gleichen Projekt. Allerdings wenn ein neues Panel rein musste (z.B. neues Comfortpanel) kann man ja beim Flex das Hmi aus dem gemeinsammen Projekt herauslösen und dann kur das HMI auf TIA migrieren. 

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 November 2017)

> dann kurz das HMI auf TIA migrieren.



Ok, wie synchronisiert TIA dann die Variablen mit dem S7 Projekt, wenn WinCC flex symbolisch projektiert wurde und ich jetzt
anfange das S7-5.x Projekt zu ändern?


----------



## ChristophD (15 November 2017)

Device Proxy und nach jeder Änderung diese Proxy reinitialisieren mit den geänderten Classic Daten.


----------



## ducati (15 November 2017)

bei uns schaut das Panel eh nicht symbolisch auf die Steuerung, alle Variablen schauen absolut auf standardisierte Global-DBs.
Aber was wir beim Paneltausch machen koennen: Das Projekt kopieren, im SPS-Projekt das Panel loeschen, im Panelprojekt die SPS loeschen und dann nur das Panelprojekt nach V14 hochruesten...
Naja mal sehen, die "alten" Panels gibts ja noch ne Weile...

Gruss


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (15 November 2017)

So, ich habe jetzt meinen Avatar für die Zukunft vorbereitet!
Sollte für die nächsten paar Jahre aktuell genug sein. 

Wetten werden angenommen für wie lange! :sb1


----------



## hucki (15 November 2017)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt meinen Avatar für die Zukunft vorbereitet!


Müsste es nicht V*28* lauten?


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (15 November 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> bei uns schaut das Panel eh nicht symbolisch auf die Steuerung, alle Variablen schauen absolut auf standardisierte Global-DBs.
> Aber was wir beim Paneltausch machen koennen: Das Projekt kopieren, im SPS-Projekt das Panel loeschen, im Panelprojekt die SPS loeschen und dann nur das Panelprojekt nach V14 hochruesten...
> Naja mal sehen, die "alten" Panels gibts ja noch ne Weile...
> 
> Gruss



Wenn ich ein WinCC-Flex projekt auf TIA portieren möchte, öffne ich es in WinCC-Flex und wähle dann aus dem Projekt Menue
"aus STEP7 kopieren" und speicher mir das dann in einen neuen Ordner.
Mit dem migriere ich dann auf TIA. 

Wird hier beschrieben: https://support.industry.siemens.co...-wincc-(tia-portal)-migrieren-?dti=0&lc=de-WW


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (15 November 2017)

hucki schrieb:


> Müsste es nicht V*28* lauten?



Mittlerweile eher V39... 

Aber vielleicht überarbeite ich es noch...spätestens 2023 schätze ich mal.


----------



## ducati (16 November 2017)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein WinCC-Flex projekt auf TIA portieren möchte, öffne ich es in WinCC-Flex und wähle dann aus dem Projekt Menue
> "aus STEP7 kopieren" und speicher mir das dann in einen neuen Ordner.
> Mit dem migriere ich dann auf TIA.
> 
> Wird hier beschrieben: https://support.industry.siemens.co...-wincc-(tia-portal)-migrieren-?dti=0&lc=de-WW



Hier gings eher um die "neuen" Comfortpanels TP1500-TP2100 welche nicht mehr unter TIA V13 laufen...


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (16 November 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Hier gings eher um die "neuen" Comfortpanels TP1500-TP2100 welche nicht mehr unter TIA V13 laufen...



Achso...nicht genau genug gelesen.


----------



## RoBop (22 Dezember 2017)

Eieiei - so viele Beiträge...

Meine Situation - hatte seit 2012 ein M3. Damit habe ich bis Mai 2017 programmiert - zuletzt V13SP1.
Beim Kunden kam dann im Januar im neuen Projekt ein TP2200 Comfort rein. 
Mein altes M3 war dafür viel zu langsam. Also kamm dann Mai 2017 ein neues M5 i7 mit 16GB Arbeitsspeicher und 480GB SSD her. 
Auf der C-Platte ist nicht mehr genug Platz für eine V15 Installation, Partition muss ich anpassen.
Die Projektierung vom TP2200 läuft nicht mehr so flüssig, da inzwischen mehr Elemente eingefügt worden sind.
2018 steht wieder ein neues Projekt beim selben Kunden an, das TP2200 gibt es so nicht mehr und wurde durch einen Nachfolger ersetzt, das nur noch ab V14 funktioniert.

Falls 2019 wieder ein neues Projekt ansteht, werde ich wohl wieder ein neues PG brauchen


----------



## mnuesser (22 Dezember 2017)

nach drei Jahren ist das eh abgeschrieben [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------

